# Problems with ATi-Tool and Everest



## rolsch (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like there´s a problem with the System-Information Tools Everest 1.51 when Ati-Tool 0.22 is installed. Everest responds then slow and eats up all the CPU time. Also the GPU Temperature sensor is not seen from Everrest. If Ati-Tool is deinstalled Everest works fine.  It makes no difference if ATi-Tool GUI is running or not. Maybe both Progs are fighting for the sensors

AMD64 3500+
W2K SP4
x800 XT PE

Regards

Roland


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2005)

thats possible .. does it occur with the latest 0.0.23 beta?


----------



## rolsch (Jan 6, 2005)

After enabling Fans Speed and Temperatur monitoring   i have the same problem now again with 0.0.23 beta.


----------



## rolsch (Jan 12, 2005)

With the new 0.0.23 release the problem is fixed, Everest works fine.


----------

